# 2. IP Adresse für Netzwerkkarte



## spool (4. November 2004)

Ich muss für meine Netzwerkkarte eine zweite IP einrichten um einen Apache auf zwei Adressen laufen zu lassen. Wie krieg ich die eingerichtet (SUSE 9.0) .

Unter Yast sehe ich keine Möglichkeit dafür.


----------



## melmager (4. November 2004)

denke mal das der Link weiterhilft

http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Alias/


----------



## imweasel (4. November 2004)

Hi,

du möchtest also ein virtuelles Interface aktivieren ?!

Schau dir mal den Befehl *ifconfig* an!

```
ifconfig eth0:1 192.168.0.100 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
```
Würde auf deinem Device eth0 eine zweite IP (192.168.0.100) binden und sofort aktivieren. Du solltest aber daran denken das du diese Einstellung auch in dein Konfigurationsfile einträgst!


----------

